# 50 Metres Of Pins... Worth How Much?



## hilld2000 (Jul 6, 2007)

How much gold can I reasonably expect to extract from 50 metres of these gold plated pins?

[IMG::]http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3337/pinstv7.jpg[/img]

I do not even know the weight at this point or the diameter so I appreciate this may be difficult to estimate, if not impossible! :? 

Any guidance would be appreciated...


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2007)

Hilld200:

Yes, it would be very difficult to determine the gold content in these pins. If I understand you correctly, you stated 50 metres (50 meters) equals to 1,968.5 inches. That is a start, but you would need to know the diameter, the intended application of these pins i.e. consumer, industrial or military electronics, before one could determine the amount of gold thickness. 

Once you have the length, diameter and an idea on the gold thickness, they you could come up with a fairly good estimate on the gold content.

Catfish

PS. goldsilverpro may can tell you more, for he has many years experience in doing this sort of thing.


----------



## solarsmith (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it would be best to calculate it as 50 meters of gold plated wire


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning,
If all pins are the same, I can assay 1 , to give you the excepted return.
I can also offer you a purchase price on the material

let me know via PM

thanks

Peter


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Aug 26, 2008)

You should just judge it based upon the weight.

Total up the weight of the pins. Take for instance, 1% of the weight. Recover the values and then do the math.


----------

